# 8 months old still having accidents



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

there's a period where they seem to forget all their training and just fall back. in my other dogs, i've seen this happen right about this period (7-9 months). i just remained consistent with my potty times (giving them plenty of potty opps so they don't go behind my back). was very frustrating period, but we persevered. i did have all these negative thoughts that i was the owner of very impossible dogs...but it was all just a phase. hang on there!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Hi there. When you say "she has not had an accident in months" but then "she can't hold her bladder for more then 45 minutes"... what do you mean exactly? Do you mean at dog school today for the first time she had an accident after 45 minutes? Just as a one off? I am a bit confused by the wording in your post.

All dogs can have one off accidents here and there for a number of reasons, almost never alarming. But a dog who suddenly starts peeing every 45 minutes needs to see a vet for a probable UTI


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

For myself, I have had that happen in dog class. I didn't make sure they had peed before class started or because they were excited didn't finish peeing. If I had paid attention in class to them, usually they are having a hard time paying attention, restless, etc. When I do notice it, I excuse myself and take them outside to see if they do need to pee or poop. Usually they do. There is the old saying "when you gotta go, you gotta go". If there are other instances of this happening, and it is often, then I would go back to the basics as mentioned above. If it is a rare occurrence I would not be concerned. As BuddyinFrance mentioned if she is starting to pee frequently, I would also guess a UTI. Dropping a sample off to the Vet could confirm this. Good luck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this just a one-off accident? Because it's actually super common for dogs to have accidents (of all kinds) in dog class, especially if it's the first few classes. They just get too excited and whoops! Plus, they may not translate home housebreaking to all indoor areas if they haven't been to a lot of indoor areas yet.

I teach a basics dog class every week, which is off the dog's and/or owner's first group class, and I gotta tell you, we clean up SO MUCH pee and poop, lol. It's so consistent that we tell people at the first session (kind of an orientation, done without dogs) that it's common and not to worry about it. We also ask them not to drag their dogs around during the accident because that makes it harder to clean up.


----------

